# Raising Nitrate Levels



## garrett97 (Jan 17, 2011)

How do you raise the nitrate level in the planted tank to: The target range for nitrates 5-10 ppm.

My current level is at 0 ppm. All my other levels are satisfactory but don't know how to raise levels to 5-10 ppm.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

One way is to add KNO3 (which can be purchased online). You can also dose Seachem's "Flourish Nitrogen" or the Pfertz or other brands.

You should make sure you need it before you dose nitrates. Are teh plants showing signs of deficiency? Is this a high-tech system, or El Naturlal/NPT, or low light, etc...? What is your substrate? How well stocked are you with fish? Do you test for ammonia? How much do you feed your fish?

If you have enough inputs of nitrogen source, and the plants are healthy, then 0 nitrates is not a bad thing. It just means whatever is produced is being used. Plants will also use ammonia as a nitrogen source.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

At the bottom of the page of this article, you'll see some "Direct Links" to several items (ferts, CO2, lighting, etc... ). This will give you a lot of insight to what is going on in your tank.
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html

I got your msg about having 260 watts on a 55 gal tank. That is a lot of light. You are at high intensity, and therefore your plants will need the food supply to match that energy/metabolism drive. Flourish Comprehensive is only a micro-fert (can't remember if that's what you said you were using) and Excel will not meet your needs in that case, you'll need pressurized CO2. You need a source of nitrogen (either dry ferts or liquids as I mentioned in my first post), and I'd guess P and K as well unless your tests are showing plenty of those.

For starters, decide if you need that much light (are you growing plants that need high light). I'd bet that you can completely turn off have your lights and then do some DIY CO2.

Oh, and don't forget about water circulation. You don't just need the right amount of flow in a tank, but the KIND of flow. The ideal is 1 intake and 1 output (1 filter only) and a flow that allows the water to circulate evenly around the tank in a U-shape without disturbance from additional powerheads. (This is contrary to advice I've given before...I'm learning as I go as well.  )


----------



## garrett97 (Jan 17, 2011)

Having live plants doesn't sound like an easy tasks. 

I have some obstacles!

I started my planted tank 1/11/11. My first step was ordering the plants, which I did without doing my research. I planted Myriophyllum heterophyllum bunch; micro sword (my fish ate my micro sword plants within 2 days); anacharis (they are doing a number on the anacharis) and anubias hatifolia. 

Problem #1 - I have fish Buenos Aires Tetras, approx 18, that love eating my plants. As I previously mentioned the micro sword plants were gone within 2 days. 

Problem #2 - I purchased my light fixture, again, without doing research. After ordering my plants I found out that I did not have enough lighting...my only lighting was the light fixture from the tank hood....so I search the internet for lighting that would produce more light than what I had at a price I could afford. That's how I got the 260 watts of lights. Originally my fixture had 4 x 22" compact fluorescent lamps - 2 x 65w 12000K, and 2 x 65w actinic blue. I changed the actinic to: 1 x 65w 22" compact lamp at 6700K and 1 x 65 watt compact plant grow...this was after being told that the actinic were for marine tanks not for planted tanks. At 130 wpg how long do you suggest I should run my lights?

I can't afford to spend money on a CO2 canister so I am using the Seachem Excel and I'm afraid to try the DIY CO2 piece. After reading your post I decided to turn on the 12000k lamps on alternate day with the newer lamps. Do you think that will work? That will put me at 130 watts and 2.36 wpg I also plan to add the Nitrogen on Sunday and Thursdays. The container says 5 ml for 80 gallons so I added less then the 5ml. If I cut my light to 130 watts per day would I still need the CO2? If I do need the Excel I would need to add 5ml per 10 gallon. As far as fertilizer I read somewhere that to wait 4 weeks after planting to add fertilizer. 

My algae seems to be under control and my fish are doing well. My Buenos Aires Tetras are a problem since they like eating my plants. My poor anacharis they were growing. They have nice green growth on the ends but a lot of the plants is gone. 

Someone in one of the forums told me these type of Tetras are plant eaters so deal with it or get new fish.  I'm not getting rid of my fish I've had them for some time, they lived through a bout of fish ICK, I only lost one Tetra and only the fish with ICK. The Tetras are pretty hardy fish. Would love to add more plants that my fish won't kill so easily. Someone else recommended the onion plant. Thanks for your feedback and the link that you gave me above. It was very helpful.


----------

